# 2008 SRAM FORCE updates?



## roy harley (Oct 22, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How did your Sram Force Group treat you last year? Better than you expected over campy or Shimano?


----------



## orlin03 (Dec 11, 2007)

Well, I did a partial swap halfway through the season, replacing the cassette and chain on my Ultegra drive train with Force parts (the 1090R chain and 11-23 cassette). The drive chain is now noticeably noisier, but shifts seem more precise, and wear is at least equal to or better than Ultegra. I am, overall, happier with the Force parts, as the immediate and positive shifts on the back due to the design of the cassette has helped my confidence while riding, and have decided to switch to SRAM in the future (slowly upgrading to RED, starting with crank and front derailer).


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

I've been very happy with my Force group. The shifting and braking are still very good and BB bearings still feel like new. I put about 7500 miles of training and racing on the parts with no problems. I do have to say I think the cassette is quite a bit noisier than a Shimano cassette, but it seems to work as well.

The thing I really like about this group though is that the deraileurs stay adjusted for a long time. I think I only added cable tension a few times over the course of the season whereas with D/A deraileurs it seemed like I was always fiddling with them. 

I haven't used any Campy kits in a few years, but I would say Force is on par with either Dura-ace or Record for performance and durability.


----------

